# Lookin for a .40



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a .40 cal, I've narrowed it down to the Sig p229, springfield xd, and the S&W m&p. Any one have any opinions on any of these, known problems and such?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmmm, let me think........... GET THE SIG!!!










huntin1


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

I knew that one was coming :lol:


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Huntin1, I know you can get the 357 sig barrels for the Sig and the S&W, can you get it for the Springfiels too?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

you are missing the best, most obvious choice....

Glock 23


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure Daren, I don't know enough about the Springfields to comment. I do know that several guys on my dept. bought Sprinfields and got rid of them within 6 months because of jamming problems. 
To be fair though, Plainsman has an XD45 and loves it.

In true Sig lover fashion.........Glock sucks.

Seriously though, I know alot of people like them, I don't. They feel like a block of wood in my hand, and I just like an exposed hammer.

huntin1


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

My first choice would be the Sig, my next choice would be a Glock.

I have a Sig 228 in 9mm and it is my favorite pistol; accurate, well made, and fits in my hand very well. I also have a Glock 23 in 40 which is a very nice gun but not a Sig.

Go with the Sig and don't look back!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a XD40 and have been very happy with it, in fact it's my daily cc handgun. The jamming problems I've heard about haven't been a issue with mine. I've put about 500-600 rounds through it in the 1 1/2 years I've owned it with no problems. It's also a very accurate gun. If possible go to a range( some have guns to rent and test) and try the 3 you are choosing from to determine which you shoot best and the 1 that fits you the best. I think any of the 3 will be a solid choice. Good luck.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sig ........


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the opinions guys, I'm going to try and shoot all of them before I decide, but I'm leaning towards the Sig.


----------



## rmbryourgun (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got a Sig P229 in the 40 cal. I've had it for about 2 years, and I haven't looked back. I reload my own ammo, and find that if I shop around, it's pretty economical to shoot. Easy to clean. Fits my small hands great.


----------



## MichHunter (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been a cop in Michigan for 5 years (laid off and moving to ND for police job) and carried the Glock .40 and Sig .40 on duty for different departments. The Sig was the double action without the de-cocker. While it took some getting used to, I prefer the sig. After countless hours at the range and training, the sig just felt right and grip angle was preferred over the Glock. But to each is own and I recommend shooting both and going with whatever you feel comfortable with. I assume you are looking for a self defense weapon and the most important thing is that you have confidence in using it. All brands you mentioned are quality firearms. Whatever you choose, be sure to know it inside and out and train, train, train.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Daren,

Did you ever decide on which one to get?

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an XD in 45 Auto and love the gun! I am fairly new to handguns though only have it and a Ket Tec 9 mm. I have not had any problems with my XD and I have had it almost a year.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

It's so funny reading some "Glocks suck" comments written and spoken by those who don't really know that Glock is the official handgun of the DEA, Border Patrol, and US Marshals, not to mention various LE agencies around the Globe. DEA for instance has the most number of shoot-outs with bad guys among ALL LE entities in the whole North America and yet they choose Glock, not Sig (even though it's a great gun) and not that POS S&W...The reality is, if someone doesn't like a gun, it's not a gun, just his own preference. As far as combination of simplicity, reliability, accuracy, and hi-cap magazines, Glocks are hard to beat.

This agenda reminds me of "love" of our troops to impotent 9mm Beretta. Most of them don't know though that Beretta was not adopted because it's so freaking great. It was adopted for political reasons mostly due to Navy bases over in Italy. If the DOD wanted BEST, they would have chosen something else.

But, each to his own I guess...I personally carry Glock 23 in .40.

Just choose one of these and be done but before you do, hold one in your hand. If you can shoot it before you buy same model, it's even better.

H&K
Glock
Sig
CZ
Beretta


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

All of these agencies chose Glock for a reason, not because it is such a great gun, but because of cost. Glock is very aggresive in selling firearms to agencies. They will often sell to an agency for less than $200 per gun. I know of one large department down south that had looked at several different guns, including Glocks, and had decided to go with CZ. They were going to purchase a little over 1000 handguns. When Glock found out which gun they had chosen they offered theirs to them for $50 a piece, the agency went with Glock.

And as long as we're throwing names around, U.S..Navy SEALs and the British Special Air Service (SAS). The State Police and Highway Patrol agencies of 18 US states, the Secert Service, The U.S. Department of Homeland Security, which includes the US Coast Guard, US Navy NCIS, all carry SIGARMS pistols.

The point is, all of these agencies are not carrying Glocks because they are such a great handgun, they carry them because more often than not Glock gives them the lowest bid.

Buy and carry what you want, it's your money.

huntin1


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

The US DHS adopted H&K, not Sig. H&K is also used by various Special Ops units. It's pointless to argue about what is "best" because there is no such thing. Besides, the American firearm community has a lot of macho bs going on since everyone thinks he knows it best.

If the cost was the ONLY factor, that wouldn't have happened (HK and DHS). I am sure you know there are 22 fed. agencies in that department...Besides, if you want to talk about aggressive policies, you should probably look somewhere else...like S&W who was actually sued by Glock over their Sigma pistols, damn thieves. I think I already said that Sig is a great gun so I don't see the point for you getting fussy. Each to his own...gee, I said that, too, didn't I?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not getting fussy, take a look at the last line of my post.

Simply pointing out that there are other reasons, besides the quality of the firearm, that all of these LE agencies choose Glock.

As far as DHS:



> Then in August 2004, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) Office of Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) awarded SIG a five-year contract for up to 65,000 9mm and .40 S&W pistols. The contract is for full-size P226R and mid-size P229R rail pistols with the DAK trigger system and 12-round magazine capacity and the compact P239 seven-round single-stack with conventional DAO.


Found here: http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/sig070606/

As I said before, buy and carry what you want.

huntin1


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Quotation is the proper way...
Wait a minute, the original poster only had three guns narrowed down. Between those three, yeah, Sig is the way to go.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HK is a quality pistol, maybe even as good as Sig.........Maybe. 

I've shot a couple and liked them, just not as well as my Sigs.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I love them ALL.

Here is something to think about. When the contract is awarded to a certain weapon system, that is not carved in stone. Sometimes few or several contracts are awarded for evaluation purposes only which is exactly what happened to SWFA "Super Sniper" 10x42 scopes along with few others. The Navy Seals contract was awarded to ALL of them until the evaluation was done. At the end, the SS lost and the new contract was awarded to a different optics system. I am sure the DHS does the same thing with Sig and HK. Or, both will be in use until both contracts are over and then the same process will take place again...politics and politicians' money, you know :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

OP, the SHORT of it is all three guns you mentioned are superb defensive sidearms.

IMO, the best 40S&W pistol is the Beretta 8040 - It was not only the FIRST 40 pistol EVER, but it was also the first pistol platform that was actually designed SPECIFICALLY for the 40 S&W - other manufacturers (including Sig) just stuff the 40 into a 9mm frame. This is the primary cause of all the longevity and unsupported chamber noise you hear around the 40 - there are no such problems with the cartridge when you actually put it in the proper platform.

No knocks from me against Sig or Glock (I own both in addition), but the Beretta is better made than the Glock, just as well made as a Sig, and the DAO trigger is WAY better than either... but it's a full sized service pistol, and its long out of production.

Don't over-look third gen alloy frame S&W pistols, or the Ruger P series either.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Talked to my wife's coworkers husband over a Christmas party last weekend, who works for the US boarder patrol here in ND, they're carrying the H&K 2000 in 40s&w.

I've been kicking around the idea some of the same pistols for CCW over the last couple of months and the one that really sticks out in my head is the S&W M&P 40 compact. very good reviews, comfortable and concealable. The barrel can also be swapped out to the 357sig without any modifications other than a new drop in barrel.

I have shot a couple of the 2x4 pistols, (Glock), and don't really like the way they handle.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You know what im gonna say.......im a FN fan!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My issued duty pistol is the Sig P226 .357 Sig, and I have to say it is far better than any Ruger or Glock pistol I have ever fired. I own a Glock 36, and have a good deal of time with the S&W .45-06 and the Springfield 1911. While I love the big .45s the Sig is the best overall that I have fired. There really isn't any thing bad to say about the Sig.


----------



## wrooster (Nov 28, 2010)

In my opinion, there are so many great guns out today it's hard to go wrong. I have a Glock 27 in .40 and a sig P220 in .45 and love them both. I have have had 0 ftf in either gun. I have ran in the vicinity of 3 thousand rounds through each gun and could not say which is the better. I have a good friend who is by no means a glock fan, but the first time he shot my G27 he was able to put 4 rounds into one clean hole at 15 yards and leaked the 5th shot out by less than one inch. He is a firearms instructor and raves on my G27's accuracy. He claims the full size Glock 357 sig to be one of the most accurate guns he has fired in many years. I think the best thing to do is see if your local range has guns to try out and see how you perform with them. That's what I did when I bought my Glock many years ago. I was all hot and bothered to by the XD when it came out but tried it and didn't like it. I went through the H&k and was no more impressed with it than the XD. I then tried the Glock which at the time I had never shot and didn't think I would like it, but the proof was printed on the target. I have also shot the Beretta 92 in n.40 and I really liked how it shot. The FN's have a great reputation as does the CZ's. I hope you find what your looking for and have fun looking.


----------

